# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  **Why am I scared when Sleep Paralysis starts to happen?**

## Jorge

Well as the title says.  :Sad: 

The majority of my SP's happen in the morning when I'm most relaxed and comfortable. Once it starts my heart starts beating fast, and that gets me nervous/scared. I'm assuming a part of it has to do with the fact that most people see scary hallucinogens and I would be terrified to see something like that. I feel I can do WILD's better than DILD, simply because WILD's are self-induced wild DILD are by mere chance pretty much.

However this is the stump I can't get past. I am just filled with fear when the SP starts to happen. The feeling itself is...sort of scary in a sense as well. Has anybody overcome the fear of SP?

What should I do?

----------


## nina

I think the best way to get over fear of SP is to learn as much about it as you can, read about what exactly happens, what some people experience, how it translates, etc ...so that when you experience it, you can reassure yourself that it is completely normal. Also, facing your fear head on, and growing used to sleep paralysis helps. Look at each experience you have with it as a gift...as a chance to learn and grow more. Also realize that this is just a step in your lucid journey.

Sleep paralysis is very frightening for many reasons. First of all...we are not used to being conscious during this state. Suddenly your body is paralyzed...this is alarming for the mind. Your heart rate has slowed so much, to a point where you are quite simply not used to experiencing and usually feels like you are not getting enough air. You start to wonder if you're suffocating. Nevermind the frightening physiological effects...couple SP with hypnogogic hallucinations...and you have potential for a really frightening experience. Your heart starts racing out of fear...your mind manifests scary apparitions and noises. 

Really...just understand it. It's natural. Just change your outlook on it...don't be afraid. There's nothing to fear. The mind can play some pretty convincing tricks on you when it is fearful in that state...just don't be fooled. Good luck.

----------


## Mansouri

> Suddenly your body is paralyzed... Your heart rate has slowed so much, to a point where you are quite simply not used to experiencing and usually feels like you are not getting enough air. You start to wonder if you're suffocating. Nevermind the frightening physiological effects...couple SP with hypnogogic hallucinations...and you have potential for a really frightening experience. Your heart starts racing out of fear...your mind manifests scary apparitions and noises.



This is your way to calm him down and encourage him not to be scared? Way to go!

----------


## nina

> This is your way to calm him down and encourage him not to be scared? Way to go!



Wow...way to miss the point completely!  ::roll::

----------


## Puffin

I've WILDed a good few times, each time I got minutely freaked out, until I reminded myself that I'm really just alone in my room, lying completely still, and that it's just SP. Just listen in to whispering you experience and know that it's like a dream - you can't be harmed. Think about this, too - you get an LD out of it! =D

----------


## Ceno

Here's my 2 cents.

This isn't like your experimenting with some weird drugs and things can go rotten. You're falling asleep, nothing bad is gonna happen. Ever.
The first I experienced SP I was scared shitless. Second time I was still a bit freaked out, but then I started getting auditory hallucinations and that scare me shitless. Point is, with every WILD attempt, you discover something new and it's fucking scary. But, with every WILD, you grow more confident and you know it's gonna be a surprise. It's engaging and exciting. After a while you get into the right mindset: pay the ticket, enjoy the ride. And there's nothing quite the ride in a WILD.

Just be cool dude, you know you're safe.

----------


## Shmeeper

> ...I reminded myself that I'm really just alone in my room, lying completely still, and that it's just SP.



Wow, that part "alone in my room" made me realize that SP is not scary at all, and now I really want it bad...  ::roll::

----------


## Prontera

Considering the possibility of SUNDS(Sudden Unexpected Nocturnal Death Syndrome), which occurs during paralysis, fearing SP is a given reaction. WILD is dangerous that way.

----------


## Puffin

> Considering the possibility of SUNDS(Sudden Unexpected Nocturnal Death Syndrome), which occurs during paralysis, fearing SP is a given reaction. WILD is dangerous that way.



There is no risk of death in WILDing; I'm sure that the OP didn't even know what "SUNDS" is.
Anyways, locked for necro posting.

----------

